# Who says the french have no taste?



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

i think pictures are worth a thousand words.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Uve completely f*cked ure TT Tej.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Leg said:


> Uve completely fucked ure TT Tej.


what!!

Shall i remove the spacers???


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TTej said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Uve completely f*cked ure TT Tej.
> ...


There is hardly any spacers between the f*cking garbage stuck on the car


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Absolute class :lol:

See he nicked a certain (ex) members Type _R_ badge idea :roll:


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

Needs parking in the middle of the next French unrest.
Needs burning. Fire all over it would look good.
Its the only way to be sure.


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

Sometimes less is more.

Not so sure in this case?


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes indeed that's the French.....

.................. cool sophisticated and shameless style icons. :lol:

(In case your listening nolive - this is more of that English humour :wink: )


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I can't see the problem. No, I really mean, I can't see the problem cos of all the sh!t.

I think it needs lowering though :roll:

Graham


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

class  [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Inspired by TTotal I hear.... ;-)


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

clived said:


> Inspired by TTotal I hear.... ;-)


 :lol:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> I think it needs lowering though :roll:
> 
> Graham


About 6 feet should do it.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Love the birth control seat, nice touch.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Glad to see the owner appears to have plenty of his medication in the door pocket. Personally, I think it has a certain class :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

What's your 'favourite' bits on this crock 'o sh!te then. Mine are the vinyl printed stick on louvers on the bonnet :lol: :lol: :lol:

The sad thing about this car is that the owner is probably very proud of it, takes all sorts I guess :?

Graham


----------



## kenny ken (Oct 22, 2006)

He's got a couple of @ symbols on the steering wheel.

WHY!!!!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> What's your 'favourite' bits on this crock 'o sh!te then. Mine are the vinyl printed stick on louvers on the bonnet :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> The sad thing about this car is that the owner is probably very proud of it, takes all sorts I guess :?
> 
> Graham


The irony of the fire extinguisher - why would anyone want to put the fire out?!


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Very 'va va voom'.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

"Who says the french have no taste?" in answer to your question just about every body I think :wink:


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

Guy quite clearly has OCD........

Or is just straight damn blind


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

I cant belive you guys.

I put up some pictures of my uncles car and all you do is take the piss! :x

i mean its taken years and about Â£12.79 to get it to this stage, the way uncle has taken his vison of perfection and actually made it a reality is great. IF only you guys knew how long it took him to work out where everything goes..

I really think there should be more cars out like this.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

Love_iTT said:


> What's your 'favourite' bits on this crock 'o sh!te then. Mine are the vinyl printed stick on louvers on the bonnet :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> The sad thing about this car is that the owner is probably very proud of it, takes all sorts I guess :?
> 
> Graham


You can get a real close look at those doing 70 down le motorway, when the bonnet catch goes and pops open.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

here is good game

I've photo shopped one of the mods out...what was it.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

The steering wheel?


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

FinFerNan said:


> Yes indeed that's the French.....
> 
> .................. cool sophisticated and shameless style icons. :lol:
> 
> (In case your listening nolive - this is more of that English humour :wink: )


na Finfernan, ain't listening, I am reading m8 

I told ya already that I kinda like the english sense of humour 8) Humour which is a french word by the way :wink: trying to educate you Brits to this beautiful language :roll:

As per this "tuninge" as they call that accros the channel(to be pronciated with the typical french rural accent :lol: , why do you think I left the country :?:

It's been taken over by chavs and w*****rs :evil:

Mind you, have you been around Essex recently :?: Spent the last 4 yrs down there and what they do to Fiestas is everything but tasty 

in IMVH "untastely french" opinion of course :wink:

Olivier, lost in Japan where they don't put stickers on their cars.......well not yet


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Jeez. Can you imagine the rattles whist driving? Oh, sorry, it's a Renault. Renault drivers are used to that anyway. 



DXN said:


> here is good game
> 
> I've photo shopped one of the mods out...what was it.


Sneaky bugga. Nothing is missing. :roll: I pity those who have searched for hours...lol...sorry for ruining the game so early in the proceedings.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Weird. The owner must suffer from some kind of 'stick on tat' compulsion.

With all that crap on the dashboard it must be hard for him to see where he's going. One day he'll have a crash, the airbags will go off, all that tat will be imbedded in his face for free!


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

nolive said:


> Olivier, lost in Japan where they don't put stickers on their cars.......well not yet


http://xo.typepad.com/photos/uncategori ... lowcar.jpg

Enough said :lol: :wink:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

FinFerNan said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > Olivier, lost in Japan where they don't put stickers on their cars.......well not yet
> ...


naaaa :roll: , when they got stickers, but again I haven't seen lots on the roads, they look like that  http://img.alibaba.com/photo/11102629/U ... Houses.jpg

nothing to do with "le paysan et sa clio de merde" :twisted:

PS where my sig's gone :evil: , is it an attempt to complain against the french contributors on the forum :roll:


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Olivier

OK what about this one?

http://www.funnycoolstuff.com/images/japanese-car.jpg


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Fuck the SL65, I want that Clio next. Possibly the easiest way to get killed? By owning it?! :lol:


----------

